# dress box or cabinet



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

When you have the choice, which would you choose?


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I always choose the cabinet over dress box. I prefer the look of them and have read that the cigars age better in them as well.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Cabinet all the way.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Definitely cabinet as the cigars age better and smell great


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't matter. Really. 

Unless your aging a cigar for min of 10 years. Doesn't really make a difference. 
Some cigars will age great in 5-7 years. Some 10-20. So unless your going to store long term. Select whatever box you like. 
Just a note if your lookin to store long term try to limit the air Flow as muh as possible.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

If I had a choice. Dress boxes. My preference


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

There are three considerations, I think:

1) Do you prefer boxpress (get dress boxes) or round (cabinets)?

2) Do you care about the looks of your boxes? If so, do you prefer decoration or plan-wood look? How about smell, etc.?

3) Do you plan to smoke these within a couple years, or age them for 10? It's pretty widely agreed upon that cigars do better in cedar--the longer, the better, to a point. There can be a point when sticks can absorb too much cedar, and that's a matter for debate and likely depends on the cigars. 

Although I do like boxpress sometimes, I prefer cedar boxes by far. I like the smell, and I like my cigars to absorb a bit of extra cedar flavor. 

My favorite boxes on earth are the Tatuaje brown label boxes, they're SLBs of 25 and use just top quality cedar, it's awesome. When I get box splits, or dress boxes, or just have a bunch of singles lying around, I'll get a few empty Tatuaje boxes and store them in there. I've had good results from that, but ymmv.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> 3) Do you plan to smoke these within a couple years, or age them for 10? It's pretty widely agreed upon that cigars do better in cedar--the longer, the better, to a point. There can be a point when sticks can absorb too much cedar, and that's a matter for debate and likely depends on the cigars.


Correct me if I'm being a dumb Aussie again but my understanding is that most, if not all Cuban cabinets are no longer made from solid cedar. They only have a small insert of cedar. Since Cabs are preferred for ageing (My preference BTW), that sort of negates your third point as quoted.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

When available, I will go with the Cabinet.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I go with the SLB when available. I like the cab because the sticks are still round. When I usually get dress boxes, the cigars are pressed a little (not that it affects the cigar at all...). Weird anal thing...

I have no patience to age, so that is out the window.

How about Cab versus Dress versus 3/5 packs?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

harley33 said:


> I go with the SLB when available. I like the cab because the sticks are still round. When I usually get dress boxes, the cigars are pressed a little (not that it affects the cigar at all...). Weird anal thing...
> 
> I have no patience to age, so that is out the window.
> 
> How about Cab versus Dress versus 3/5 packs?


I dont think there is anything between a dress box & petacas to be honest but at least with a Cab, Dress Box or SLB you can ascertain the date of packaging. Cardboard Petacas you dont usually get a date.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Cab.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't like box press so I always try to get cabs


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the only benefit with dress boxes is that they
stack better in the coolers
If it is an everyday stick, or something that isn't going to make a yr..
Dress box,,,other than that SLB


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Correct me if I'm being a dumb Aussie again but my understanding is that most, if not all Cuban cabinets are no longer made from solid cedar. They only have a small insert of cedar. Since Cabs are preferred for ageing (My preference BTW), that sort of negates your third point as quoted.


If that's the case these days, I was not aware of that ...so are they cedar-lined or what?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> If that's the case these days, I was not aware of that ...*so are they cedar-lined or what?*


Not to my knowledge. Ply in most cases. Sucks methinks.:smoke2:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

alot of good points....if you aged dres boxes, you will find that the shape may change a bit.
but if you dont plan on agin any sticks 10+ years....dont matter what you have them in...

i like dress boxes when i buy from overseas, only because, the cabs have a little more room and the sticks tend to get damaged during shipping, however i have found a good supplier, an put bubble wrap and the feet so no damage is caused..


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't recall noticing a big difference, when smoked, between aged cabs (varnished or unvarnished), DB's or Petacas (3 or 5 count cardboard boxes), so I say buy which ever is cheapest. YMMV :smoke2:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> Not to my knowledge. Ply in most cases. Sucks methinks.:smoke2:


I believe the last real boxes are made for LGC. Other than that there's no real difference between the construction of the dress versus cabinet except for the esthetics.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the slight box press in dress boxes. I used to get Cabs when i aged i haven't done that in years. I buy em with 2-3 years on em and smoke away.:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ true...me as well....the supplier that i like to deal with sends a box code list of all product, and you pick what you want....its great


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

just rub it in;


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

no need to...he runs a business, and sets himself apart from competition...prices tend to be 10% higher....but for me, the service makes up for it...big time


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

If I have the choice I'll take a cab vs a Db.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I like cabs because I find them easier to store and "box tetris" always seems easier with them. A lot of my favorite corona gordas come in cabs so it's nice to have the consistency when packing them away. A lot of good everyday cheapies only come in dress boxes, so those are easy to stack up on one side of the cooler. Overall I guess I prefer cabs.

I do like dress boxes for the vista/artwork they come with though...if it's a new brand I have never bought a box from before, I like to cut out the vista and frame it for the wall. Can't get that with a cab...


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Some very interesting feedback. Gives me something to think about. I would have assumed that cabs would be the way to go, but I can see some advantage to the dress box as well. 

If an option is not listed, how are they normally packed and shipped?


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I prefer the dress box, mainly because they're easier to stack in the cooler


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

marked said:


> Some very interesting feedback. Gives me something to think about. I would have assumed that cabs would be the way to go, but I can see some advantage to the dress box as well.
> 
> *If an option is not listed, how are they normally packed and shipped?*


Just thought I'd ask this again. If there isn't an option listed, do they usually come as a dress box or a cabinet?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I use both as long as I have enough wood and seeing as how all my big units are lined with cedar, I like dress better for stacking reasons only.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Some vitolas only come in cabs, others only in dress boxes. You will find variation within brands; outside of the big, famous, most globally available brands, the variation seems to be that a lot of their smaller cigars are in dress boxes, but robustos and corona gordas often come in cabs of 25. Those cigars available in boxes of 50 are always in 50-cabs. 

But, as this is Habanos, there is not a lot of consistency. 
25-counts of Juan Lopez and HdM 1 and 2s both come in cabs...but Saint Luis Rey Regios and Serie A both come in dress boxes. Everything that comes in a dress box of 25 will come in a cab if you buy a box of 50 though. Meanwhile, all of the petit corona size cigars in these lines will come in dress boxes of 25.

A lot that were once available in 50-cabs are no only available in 25s. Habanos is streamlining a lot of their packaging and apparently 50-cabs of the "lesser" brands just weren't lighting a fire under their sales numbers, so they had to go. Snap up those 50 cabs while you can, lads!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow. Didn't know there was that big a difference. Going from what I have read. I would say dress box, I like a little bit of a squarness to them, just because if I open a box, and smoke one, then all re rest must leave the box. Its part of my undiagnosed OCD. That being said, if the bottom is a little flat, the are easier to work with when laying them all mice and pretty in the humidor.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaHa. I have 5 10Ct Dress Boxes right next to me that came in recently but I'm not posting them up Blake, just because you drooled on my screen when you saw a Behike box. :tease:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> HaHaHa. I have 5 10Ct Dress Boxes right next to me that came in recently but I'm not posting them up Blake, just because you drooled on my screen when you saw a Behike box. :tease:


What can I say... im a simple man. Lol. Those behikes are... I can't thing of anywords to destine there beauty. I can only hope to smoke one before I die.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> What can I say... im a simple man. Lol. Those behikes are... I can't thing of anywords to destine there beauty. I can only hope to smoke one before I die.


Aaaawww, be careful what you wish for mate.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Aaaawww, be careful what you wish for mate.


Lol. I sometimes forget who im talking to.... btw. I noticed you don't have a list of cigars on your profile.. and no addy.... lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> Lol. I sometimes forget who im talking to.... btw. I noticed you don't have a list of cigars on your profile.. and no addy.... lol.


Too many NC's already. LOL. Trying to build the Cubans.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

If oh get the right ones... you can never have too many NC'S. LOL.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> If oh get the right ones... you can never have too many NC'S. LOL.


Fuente's, La Riquezas, Oliva V's and Brazilias maybe. Most the rest I've found not suited to my palate by and large. I HAVE got too many. LOL.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Good choices... what about the hig ends... like camaho liberty... god of fire.... padron anny..


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> Good choices... what about the hig ends... like camaho liberty... god of fire.... padron anny..


Liberty excellent! GOF Meh, Padrons, the only ones I've really enjoyed are indeed the Anny's, the rest I find underwhelming.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Liberty excellent! GOF Meh, Padrons, *the only ones I've really enjoyed are indeed the Anny's, the rest I find underwhelming*.


I'm with ya on that one Warren, particularly the '64's....what do you think of the "My Father" blends?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> I'm with ya on that one Warren, particularly the '64's....what do you think of the "My Father" blends?


I have half a dozen here but am yet to smoke one. I'll let you know shortly Rod. LOL. You just decided my smoke for tonite!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Liberties are the best nc's in my opinion. 2007 topping the rest. I like he padron 64's... but not nearly as gold aa the 26's... and im with you on the god of fire... more of a$ 7 cigar... not a $17 stick.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I have half a dozen here but am yet to smoke one. I'll let you know shortly Rod. LOL. You just decided my smoke for tonite!


Yeah, let me know what you think, I've really gotten to like those things, kinda like what Blake was talking about in another post...they always seem to change my attitude and take me to another place...hell...maybe it's just the label! lol!



gibson es said:


> Liberties are the best nc's in my opinion. 2007 topping the rest. I like he padron 64's... but not nearly as gold aa the 26's... and im with you on the god of fire... more of a$ 7 cigar... not a $17 stick.


The '26's are good too, don't get me wrong, there's just something about the '64's profile that fits me better...haven't tried a Liberty or GOF which is fine, as I've been letting my OCD run a little rampant of late and it needs to be reeled back in! lol!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

The very small 64 was all I would get for a while.. so maybe I just had my fill. I still have a clue in my humi to revisit in a year or so.... this is why I love pipes. So cheap. And I can make pipes my.daily smoke and start getting more higher end cigars, being as I don't smoke but one every couple weeks now. Were as I was smoking 2-3 a day... big differance.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Yeah, let me know what you think,


 Just found a #1. Thats up.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

enjoy!

I'm out mates! Need to try again to sleep for awhile...enjoy your evenings!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> enjoy!
> 
> I'm out mates! Need to try again to sleep for awhile...enjoy your evenings!


Rest easy mate!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> enjoy!
> 
> I'm out mates! Need to try again to sleep for awhile...enjoy your evenings!


Night..... I will be doing the same soon as well..... I hope.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

so much for that flippin' idea! :mmph: :ranger:


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Just found a #1. Thats up.


My Father Lanceros are awesome, the others--to me--reach awesome only with some age, though of course many like them rott. I have some from the first release, they're just killer now. So much cream and spice and wood without leaving medium body.

Try the El Triunfador Lancero (#6) as well, extremely unique flavor profile (the lancero is the only one I really like in the line, honestly. And the original Broadleaf El Triunfador Lancero as well if you like the La Riqueza (same wrapper, but mellower with less spice and more chocolate).

And I like the Liberties too! I have one from '05-'10, but a bunch of '09s. They use great tobacco, but they also let them age for over a year after they're rolled, which is key. i wish more people would do that. The only other one I know of is the La Aurora Preferidos line and the Tatuaje La Verite.


----------

